# Witch Stalkaround Costume



## Joiseygal

I am in the process of building a stalkaround costume for the 2011 Mummers Day Parade. I used my Troll/Wizard mask and converted into a witch. I just took a picture of it to give you an idea of how it will look. I am using a camping backpack for the frame. I took off the bag and bar so I can attach the pvc to it. Anyway here is some pictures of the work that I accomplished so far. I have so much more to do before New Years.



















This is what my mask looked like before I converted it to a witch:










This is a general idea of what it will look like:










I will post updates in the next few days


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Looks way better without the beard as a witch. Way cool


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Steve. I'm going to add teeth and maybe trim the mask, but it all depends how it will lay on the base. I might add a few warts and even out the paint job on the mask. I might have to make a bigger hat for it because I think this hat looks too small?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice start!


----------



## fick209

This has to be ready for New Years Eve? You are an ambitious person! I really like the idea of it, and am looking forward to seeing updates of this. I personally think that at least two classic warts should be added (if time permits). One on the nose, and of course one on the chin area. The hat, I wouldn't worry about so much. Leave that as a last detail item if you have the time. It might be a tad small, but it would work just as it is. I'm really looking forward to seeing your progress and the finished stalkaround!


----------



## fick209

Forgot to ask, what are you planning to do for the hands???


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks DA and Fick. I'm working on the frame now and trying to make it strong enough to hold the costume and to be functional. I want to use the dollar store big skeleton hands and latex them to look like real hands. I also have a helmet that I want to use to move the head. I figure I would go more for an Old Hag costume than an actually witch. Anyway if anyone has some ideas of how to put a comical spin on an Old Hag costume than let me know. I am in the comic division and we get judged for costume, theme and performance. Thanks again everyone!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok well I've been working on the frame of the stalkabout. I am pretty happy how this frame is working out, but I am looking for a lazy susan to place in the bucket so it will swivel side to side to move the head. I placed the head on the bucket to give you an idea what it will look like. Remember the head will look more like the hag/witch head, but I haven't had a chance to work on that yet. I also went to the Thrift store today and found a crap load of fabric for 7 dollars. I am not totally happy with the color, but I can accent it with darker colors to make her look scarier and uglier. I also bought a pillow to form the hump I want on her back and a helmet if I decide to use that to control my base (bucket) for my hag mask. Ok well I just wanted to post this so you have an idea where I am on the project. I still have to use pvc glue to place the fittings secure, but I want to make sure that this frame will work before I do that. Ok back to looking for a lazy susan for my bucket.


----------



## Dead Things

That's gonna look wicked! Looking forward to seeing how you use the lazy susan. Please remember to take vid so we can see it in action.


----------



## Dark Star

I don't know how much you want to spend Josiey, but IKEA has a lazy susan for around $10


----------



## scareme

Wow! She's looking good. For a comical look maybe you could wrap sparkly garland around her hat. Or feathers, and drag a boa behind you. Kind of a floozy hag.


----------



## Joiseygal

Dead Things said:


> That's gonna look wicked! Looking forward to seeing how you use the lazy susan. Please remember to take vid so we can see it in action.


Thanks and I will definitely take video, but I think I will have it outside because I don't think she will fit inside the house. 



Dark Star said:


> I don't know how much you want to spend Josiey, but IKEA has a lazy susan for around $10


Thanks DS, but I found one off of my marsh mellow roaster or whatever you call that thing?!?! Anyway I'm not sure if I will definitely go that route because I'm running into a little trouble with the weight.



scareme said:


> Wow! She's looking good. For a comical look maybe you could wrap sparkly garland around her hat. Or feathers, and drag a boa behind you. Kind of a floozy hag.


OH Scareme I really like the boa idea. A floozy hag sounds like a great idea! A pretty feather pink boa might just do the trick! I decided not to use the witch hat because I wanted people to think more hag than witch, but I could get a cute feather hat to do the trick. Thanks so much for your idea!


----------



## Joiseygal

I figure I would use a black long costume to sew the rest of the costume together. I found some black material in my storage, so I think I will have her wear black with some sort of robe draped over her. I have to sew arms and make the black dress longer, but that should make it easier doing it this way. What is nice about the material is that I will be inside and I can see where I am going. When I drape the robe over it I will leave an area clear with only the black material exposed where I have to look out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looking good! i love the idea of the feather boa!


----------



## Joiseygal

Dark Angel 27 said:


> looking good! i love the idea of the feather boa!


Thanks DA  I agree that was a kick ass idea that scareme had.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks great!


----------



## hpropman

Sharon if you still need I have some 4 inch lazy Susan bearings I can give you if you need? Also how about a button that says Got yummy/juicy children or something along that line. BTW I have your computer on my list for today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I think she needs a pipe to smoke - isn't that what the Sea Hag had in the old Popeye cartoons?

Seeing as how you are one of the queens of costume and makeup here, I think this is going to be one kick-ass creation.


----------



## sharpobject

Great start. I can't wait to see it completed !!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks for the encouragement on this project. I took a few days off to recover from a minor injury. Actually it was more of a problem getting motivated than the injury, but I thought the injury would be a better excuse. I wanted to have the head move, but it is very heavy and I would think it would be too much wait on the lazy susan. Oh and thanks for the offer on your lazy susan Joe. I changed the plastic bucket to a metal bucket so it would be stronger. I glued all the pvc pipe into place. Now I'm working on the hair and the arms this weekend. I also want to start adding more material to the costume. I am just having a hard time getting motivated on this project, but my biggest problem is that it has to be crunch time for me to get my butt up and into gear.


















I caught the pvc fitting on my skin than ripped my skin off. It was just like a band aid but with my skin.


----------



## fick209

this is really looking great, and hoping you do find that needed motivation to get this costume all finished up for New Years! Can't wait to see a picture of it all finished!!!


----------



## Creep Cringle

Looks like the old hag from the Bugs Bunny cartoon. Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I just got done babysitting for 15 hours today, so I came home and did the finishing touches on my costume. I waited last minute because of motivation issues and an injury, but I was able to complete the costume for the Mummers Day Parade. I will definitely do more details for Halloween, but I think it will work for the Mummers Day Parade. I decided to have her dance because what would be more comical than a old hag without any rhythm! I have downloaded three songs so far: 1. Girls just want to have fun 2. Kung fu fighter and 3. Another one bites the dust. Anyway I have to burn these songs on a CD tomorrow morning before I head out to Philadelphia. If anyone can think of any other fun songs to add than please let me know. I will try to get my daughter to take video and post it when I get back. Anyway wish the Dancing Old Hag some luck!  Oh and sorry no picture of me in the costume because it is 3:15 am. I will definitely post pictures of me in the costume in the next couple of days.  Happy New Years!!!


----------



## niblique71

That thing looks Great Joisey!!! We can't wait to see pics of the Parade  

How about YMCA for a song?? Or any Wierd Al songs


----------



## Dead Things

Can't wait to see the video! Happy New Year!


----------



## hpropman

How about the Macarana, Love Shack (B52s), The Chicken Dance, and the Cha Cha slide


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Damn! We went to a diner to grab breakfast in the middle of the comics division and I must have missed it!


----------



## Joiseygal

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Damn! We went to a diner to grab breakfast in the middle of the comics division and I must have missed it!


I'm sure you were having breakfast because you definitely wouldn't of missed me if you were watching the parade.  It would of been nice to see you there! Maybe next time!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I had a great time! The costume was a big hit and I felt like a celebrity with all the people that wanted to take a picture with me. It was so cool! I placed 5th in the Original costume category and our Landi group placed 2nd for the first time in history! YAY!!! Unfortunately my daughter didn't take any video, but I have some pictures I will post. I am also going to look on the internet to see if anyone posted a video of my costume. If not than I will upload a video in a few days. I need to recover from hauling that load for at least a mile. Enjoy!


----------



## Joiseygal

I was making out with the juggler on the stilts. I get more action as an old hag than I do in real life!


----------



## hpropman

LOL that is too funny Sharon! great job on the costume!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Joe! I think I will bring it to our next make and take on January 29th. Maybe I will have some fun harassing Pattie's neighbors!  Hee..hee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Joisey! What a flirtatious old hag you make

Congrats on doing so well in the competition!


----------



## Spooky1

Great costume Joisey, it looks like you had a blast.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Joiseygal said:


> It would of been nice to see you there! Maybe next time!


I was watching from the comfort of home on WPHL 17. =)


----------



## fick209

Awesome! Love the pics and looks like you had a blast!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks everyone! Yes I always enjoy marching in the parade! You put so much work into making a costume and people really do enjoy it. It makes it all worth it! Especially when you make a costume that you can use for Halloween!


----------



## Lunatic

I'm a little late to reply but wow your time and effort paid off. That is an awesome costume Joisygal! It must be a blast to wear it. Nice job!


----------



## Joiseygal

Lunatic said:


> I'm a little late to reply but wow your time and effort paid off. That is an awesome costume Joisygal! It must be a blast to wear it. Nice job!


Thanks Lunatic! The best part of the costume is that I can wear it for Halloween. I usually have to make a costume that is not geared towards Halloween. So to get 5th place in the Mummers Parade and to be able to use it as a Halloween costume is a plus all away around!


----------



## sharpobject

OMG Sharon - it turned out GREAT!! How was the weight of it walking the parade? was it very heavy?


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Elaine! Actually it wasn't too bad. I had the costume on for a total of four hours, so overall I just experienced a little bruising on my upper back. The reason I had a bruise on my upper back was because the pvc pipe was leaning against my back bone. I think if I use foam to cover the pvc than that should resolve the problem.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is just awesome! congrats on plaicng and for an awesome costume!


----------



## debbie5

This turned out very cool! And I'm so happy you had great weather for it as well! Congrats!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thank you DA and Deb!  The weather was great!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

I was able to find some video footage of the parade with my costume. The only problem was that the wind was blowing and covered my mask with the hair. Anyway I am at the 10:20 sec mark. I will show more video of the costume in the next couple of weeks. LOL...I think it will serve my purpose for Halloween because the lady taping the footage kept saying it was scary.


----------



## Darkwalker

That is so cool!
Dare I say? You've inspired me to make one. lol


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks DarkWalker! If you decide to make one than please post it! Oh and I'm going to video the costume this Saturday, so I will have more footage of the outside and the inside.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Pretty cool costume.


----------



## Dead Things

Wow, that's cool! Are you going to use it on Halloween?


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Haunted Bayou and Dead Things! Yes I will use this for Halloween. I'm not sure if I want to use it as a greeter in my haunt or have it look like a prop when someone comes into a room than move towards them. I think I would scare more people if I did that, but than I would have to find a greeter for my haunt.


----------



## Dead Things

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks Haunted Bayou and Dead Things! Yes I will use this for Halloween. I'm not sure if I want to use it as a greeter in my haunt or have it look like a prop when someone comes into a room than move towards them. I think I would scare more people if I did that, but than I would have to find a greeter for my haunt.


That's sorta how I used my stalkaround. it was a static prop until Halloween nite, when my daughter's boyfriend put it on. It was a big hit


----------



## Joiseygal

DeadThings your Freakenstein was awesome and your how to really helped design my frame. Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I finally have footage of my Old Hag stalkaround costume. I actually have footage of it in my vlog, so if you just want to view the costume you have to go to 5:20 in the video.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

that was awesome! your costume was so freaking origianal! i thought when you said you were super baby sitter that you wre just kidding around. you sure showed me. i must also thank you for making me laugh. it's just brightened up my day!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks DA...I'm glad you liked it!


----------

